# iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.



## kenji_91 (5. November 2011)

*iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Durch ein Urteil des Landgerichts Mannheim ist es der Apple Inc. mit sofortiger Wirkung untersagt mobile Geräte, die das Patent der Motorola Mobility Inc. verletzen, in der BRD zu vertreiben und zu liefern.
Darunter fallen unteranderem das iPhone und evtl. das iPad mit 3G. 
In der BRD vertreibt die Apple GmbH das iPhone, weswegen es zu vermuten ist, dass sie als Tochterfirma von der Apple Inc. nicht mehr mit Nachschub versorgt wird. Denn der Beklagte ist die Apple Inc. und nicht GmbH, womit letztere nicht von der Unterlassung betroffen ist.

Das Statement von Apple Inc. lautete, dieses Urteil behindere weder ihre Geschäfte noch hätte es maßgebliche Konsequenzen. Die Begründung liegt darin, dass der Vertrieb von der Apple GmbH durchgeführt wird.

Quelle:
Verkaufsverbot fr iPhones und iPads in Deutschland? - Telekom Presse


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD*

Wenn das echt der Fall sein sollte, dann ist der Patentkrieg gerade in eine neue, unterhaltsame Runde gegangen ... und Apple kriegt endlich die Quittung für das Patentgetrolle und unlauteren Wettbewerb (das iPhone 4S ist eh bestenfalls auf Augenhöhe mit den anderen Geräten, bis zum "richtigen" iPhone 5 kann das Gezänk gerne weitergehen, denn das hätte ich dann doch gerne) .


----------



## wheeler (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD*

*Verkaufsverbot für  iPhones und iPads in Deutschland?*


man beachte doch bitte das FRAGEZEICHEN,oder?


----------



## zøtac (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD*

Ich kann mir Motorola jetzt schon ganz gut vorstellen
trolololol - YouTube


----------



## kenji_91 (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Dieses Fragezeichen gilt dem Sachverhalt, dass die Tochterfirma Apple GmbH nicht vom Urteil betroffen ist und diese eigentlich den Vertrieb in Deutschland Inne hat.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Mhh .... ist wieder mal so 'ne juristische Spitzfindigkeit .... muss man nicht verstehen, ohne schweren Hirnschaden kann man die meisten Urteile eh nicht nachvollziehen, daher ja das Jurastudium: Dort wird einem primär der normale Sachverstand abtrainiert, ansonsten kommt man nämlich nicht auf die Dinge, die Juristen so den lieben langen Tag sich ausdenken.


"Verkaufsverbot" klingt ja erst mal eindeutig, aber nein, wäre ja zu einfach, da bräuchte man ja keine Juristen für .... Selbstzweck ftw.


----------



## SplitxD1 (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



> Bevor jetzt die Android Fans die Champagnerkorken knallen lassen – das  ist ein Versäumnisurteil und keine Entscheidung in der Sache pro oder  kontra Apple.



Mehr gibts dazu wohl nicht zu sagen. Versäumnisurteil bedeutet, für die, die es nicht wissen, das Apple einfach nicht auf die Klage von Motorola reagiert hat.
Hauptsache wieder ne sinnlose Diskussion starten.


----------



## kenji_91 (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Die Unterlassung hat dennoch Gültigkeit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Ich sehe da kein Problem, mir im Dezember mein 4S im Laden zu kaufen.


----------



## kenji_91 (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Es wird erst spannend, wenn das Kontingent immer mehr nachlässt, wenn Apple nicht spitzfindig eine Lösung zur Belieferung findet etwa durch "Drittfirmen".


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2011)

kenji_91 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird erst spannend, wenn das Kontingent immer mehr nachlässt, wenn Apple nicht spitzfindig eine Lösung zur Belieferung findet etwa durch "Drittfirmen".



Ich denke bis dahin ist das Problem längst aus der Welt geschafft, sonst würde Apple die Sache nicht so gelassen sehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Man kann es sich ja trotzdem noch online im Ausland bestellen.


----------



## MiToKo (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Meine Persönliche Meinung dazu ist: 
Mir gefällt es. Ich hoffe mal, dass die Mist Dinger bald in der ganzen EU nicht mehr Verkauft werden dürfen. 
Wie gesagt, es ist meine Persönliche Meinung und ich möchte damit niemanden Verletzten. Und von meiner Meinung kann man mich auch mit Argumenten nicht abbringen.


----------



## Lan_Party (5. November 2011)

MiToKo schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Persönliche Meinung dazu ist:
> Mir gefällt es. Ich hoffe mal, dass die Mist Dinger bald in der ganzen EU nicht mehr Verkauft werden dürfen.
> Wie gesagt, es ist meine Persönliche Meinung und ich möchte damit niemanden Verletzten. Und von meiner Meinung kann man mich auch mit Argumenten nicht abbringen.



Genau! Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt fällt selbst hinein! Selbst schuld wenn man meint das man in allem und immer recht hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Meine Persönliche Meinung dazu ist:
> Mir gefällt es. Ich hoffe mal, dass die Mist Dinger bald in der ganzen EU nicht mehr Verkauft werden dürfen.
> Wie gesagt, es ist meine Persönliche Meinung und ich möchte damit niemanden Verletzten. Und von meiner Meinung kann man mich auch mit Argumenten nicht abbringen.


 


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Genau! Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt fällt selbst hinein! Selbst schuld wenn man meint das man in allem und immer recht hat.



Dann gebt euch doch noch gegenseitig ein "Gefällt mir" und werdet glücklich, oder schreibt einfach mal sinnvolle Beiträge zu diesem Thema


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Hier mal meine Meinung:
Ich persöhnlich mag Apple nicht und werde mir nie ein iPhone kaufen.
Schon allein die Formatvielfalt und der SD-Kartenslot sind Killerargumente für mich. (Also die von Android-Modellen...)
Aber trotzdem will ich nicht, dass dieses nicht mehr verkauft werden darf.
Wieso? Weil Kaufverbote nie im Sinne des Kunden sind - und das bin ich und bist du!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Infin1ty (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Cook, fang jetzt nicht an dich wie ein kleines Kind aufzuführen,
bloß weil Apple auch mal eins auf den Deckel bekommen hat. 
Sinnvolle Beiträge von dir zu dem Thema sieht man auch nicht oft.

Finde ich gut, vllt. sieht Apple dann mal ein dass dieses Patentgetrolle zu
Nichts führt.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Cook, fang jetzt nicht an dich wie ein kleines Kind aufzuführen,
> bloß weil Apple auch mal eins auf den Deckel bekommen hat.
> Sinnvolle Beiträge von dir zu dem Thema sieht man auch nicht oft.



Ähm, nur zur Info: wenn man einen grinsenden Smiley hinter einen Post setzt, dann bedeutet das im Allgemeinen, dass dieser Post eher scherzhaft gemeint ist. Erst nachdenken, dann posten


----------



## Infin1ty (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Da gehts doch schon weiter. Ich will jetzt hier kein Geflame
anfangen, aber was sollte der Post denn eben ? Der hat keinem
was gebracht. Bloß weil Apple mal nicht
recht bekommt, musst du dich hier echt nicht so aufführen.

Und jetzt BTT


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Da gehts doch schon weiter. Ich will jetzt hier kein Geflame
> anfangen, aber was sollte der Post denn eben ? Der hat keinem
> was gebracht. Bloß weil Apple mal nicht
> recht bekommt, musst du dich hier echt nicht so aufführen.



Wenn du keine Scherze verstehst, dann kann ich da auch nix für.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Da gehts doch schon weiter. Ich will jetzt hier kein Geflame
> anfangen, aber was sollte der Post denn eben ? Der hat keinem
> was gebracht. Bloß weil Apple mal nicht
> recht bekommt, musst du dich hier echt nicht so aufführen.
> ...


Ähm, das ist ein Versäumnisurteil, weil Apple nicht vor Gericht erschienen ist und hat noch nichts mit dem finalen Urteil zu tun.


----------



## Infin1ty (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Wen interessiert das jetzt genau ? Das wird sich noch ziemlich lange hinziehen.

Deswegen hätte es sich für Samsung auch nicht gelohnt wegen dem 10.1 und 7 in Berufung
zu gehen.

Und dass Apple nicht erschienen ist zeigt nur wie arrogant Apple geworden ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das jetzt genau ? Das wird sich noch ziemlich lange hinziehen.



Und das weißt du weil?
Wenn Apple und Motorola sich einigen, dann ist die Sache ganz schnell vom Tisch.


----------



## fuddles (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Interessant wäre nur ein Herstellungsverbot 
Über Exporte/Importe/Reimporte / Hin- und herschick Maßnahmen kommt ne Firma immer auf nen Markt wo sie will.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das jetzt genau ? Das wird sich noch ziemlich lange hinziehen.
> 
> Deswegen hätte es sich für Samsung auch nicht gelohnt wegen dem 10.1 und 7 in Berufung
> zu gehen.
> ...


Mutmaßungen zeugen nicht von Sachlichkeit. 

So weit ich das mitbekommen habe, kann man sich iPhone und iPad online im Ausland bestellen und wenn das auch die Provider mit den Vertragshandys machen können, merkt Apple von dem Urteil nichts.


----------



## King_Sony (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Mutmaßungen zeugen nicht von Sachlichkeit.



Eher nicht von Objektivität 

Aber ich bin Mal gespannt, wie das ausgeht.


----------



## TacTic (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Es hat alles keine Auswirkungen, da wie bereits erwähnt Apple Deutschland GmbH für den Vertrieb in Deutschland zuständig ist.
In dem Fall gegen Apple Deutschland hat sich Apple auch dazu herabgelassen sich zu verteidigen, also gehe ich schwer davon aus, dass Motorola am Ende (wie alle anderen) verlieren wird.
Apple kann sich halt die besten Rechtsverdreher leisten.

Aber vlt. hat das Urteil gegen Apple Inc. ja Einfluss auf zukünftige Prozesse im Ausland.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Das ist noch kein finales Urteil und ich glaube schon, dass andere Firmen auch ein bisschen Geld für Anwälte erübrigen können.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Da steht doch das sie es in der BRD nicht anbieten und/oder liefern dürfen. 
Da die Apple GmbH es in Deutschland vertreibt und die nunmal von Apple direkt beliefert werden ist das auch verboten.


----------



## TacTic (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Ich denke schon dass es ein finales Urteil ist, wenn sich Apple Inc. nichtmal dazu herablässt sich zu verteidigen... 
Und ich wage mal zu behaupten dass Apple mehr als doppelt soviel Geld für Anwälte ausgibt wie jeder andere Handy Hersteller. 

edit:


Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Da steht doch das sie es in der BRD nicht anbieten und/oder liefern dürfen.
> Da die Apple GmbH es in Deutschland vertreibt und die nunmal von Apple direkt beliefert werden ist das auch verboten.


 
Und wer hindert sie daran ihre Handys an Apple Frankreich oder Apple UK  oder Apple Spanien zu liefern, und diese dann an Apple Deutschland  liefern?


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Ja, aber ich lese nichts davon, dass andere Händler es nicht in Deutschland verkaufen, oder dorthin liefern dürfen.

@Tactic
Du wagst diese Behauptung aber nur, weil du Apple nicht magst und das Versäumnisurteil kann mehrere Gründe haben. Vielleicht haben sie es ja wirklich verpennt.


----------



## Alterac (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Naja Pech für Apple


----------



## TacTic (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Alterac schrieb:


> Naja Pech für Apple


 
ja unheimlich Pech...
Vor allem weil es für die Kunden genau 0 Auswirkungen hat. 

Selbst der Online Shop von Apple, der ja angeblich über Apple Inc. läuft, ist noch problemlos erreichbar (gerade getestet)...


----------



## Iceananas (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Einerseits freue ich mich, dass dieses Patenttrolling endlich mal bestraft wird... Andererseits bin ich echt strikt gegen Verbote (auch wenn der Fall diesmal wohl keine große Auswirkung haben wird), sonst gibts hierzulande bald gar keine Handys mehr zu kaufen


----------



## NetXSR (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Ich bin Windows Phone-User und mach mir jetzt auch mal nen Sekt auf .. Allein schon dafür dass ich so eine News überhaupt lesen darf (auch wenns leider wieder mal eine juristische Meisterleistung ohne Konsequenzen ist...)


----------



## PEG96 (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Wenn sich ein Mensch ein Mensch über das Übel eines anderen freut, läuft irgendwas falsch....(Egal was der andere vorher getan hat)

Im juristischen ist es sehr wichtig, Gerechtigkeit nicht mit Recht zu verwechseln oder gleichzustellen. Gerechtigkeit ist lediglich ein Gefühl, Recht hat man dann, wenn man im Recht ist.

MfG PEG


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

eine wichtige "Kleinigkeit" fehlt hier noch als Info:
Motorola wird gerade von Google gekauft! Also fehlen denen weder die Mittel noch die Motivation dafür die Klage weiter zu ziehen. 
Und dass Google eben wegen der Patente an Motorola interessiert war wird jetzt noch viel offensichtlicher.


----------



## Dr. Snuggles (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Meiner Meinung nach hat es Apple tatsächlich übertrieben mit der Patentklagerei (Slide to unlock anyone?), jetzt kosten sie halt ihre eigene Medizin. Aber ansonsten nutze ich schon seit Jahren Macs für die Arbeit sowie ein Iphone halb dienstlich, halb privat und es sind einfach tolle Produkte.
Mein PC ist ein echtes Hobby, zum Basteln (Umbauen, Aufrüsten) und Spaß haben (Gaming).


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Das es Google um  die Patente von Moto geht war von Anfang an klar, aber spätestens als sie gesagt haben sie werden Moto nicht bevorzugen war klar was der Hauptzweck war.
Mal sehen on Google als nächste Ericsson aufkauft.


----------



## Corvi (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

wer wind sät wird sturm ernten!

ich würd mir zwar nie apple produkte kaufen, also reichlich egal, aber wenn man bedenkt was apple da vorn paar monaten für nen aufstand mit dem galaxy tab betrieben hat ("abgerundete ecken", "farbige symbole auf dem bildschirm") und sogar erfolg hatte, geschieht es ihnen nun ganz recht. 

und ich bezweifel mal, dass sie einfach so weitermachen als wär nichts passiert (wie hier viele behaupten). verarschen lässt sich die deutsche justiz nicht so gerne, wie man allein schon an der form dieses urteils (versäumnisklage, wtf ...) merkt.


----------



## PsychoBitch (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Jawol! Endlich bekommt auch Apple mal sein Fett weg!

Ich finde es einfach amüsant dass nun auch Apple von einem Verkaufsverbot betroffen ist.

Aber es war auch klar, dass sich die Android Welt das nicht gefallen lässt. Z.b dass "neue" Notification Center in iOS ... erinnert mich stark an Android  (auch wenn die Klage nichts mit dem Notifications Center zu tun hat) 

Soweit ich weis, musste Motorola aber auch kein Bild verändern, um vor Gericht recht zu bekommen  (Ich erinnere an Apple im Galaxy Tab fall  )


----------



## The-GeForce (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



McClaine schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast keine Ahnung.
> 
> - Von Gerichten Weltweit anerkannt!? Erzähl nich so nen Bullshit
> - Samsung hat gegen Patente verstoßen!? Weine doch wegen den anderen tausenden Verstößen am Tag, um die sich keiner was schert. Samsung hat einen eigenen Stil, da kann man andere Hersteller eher zur Rechenschaft ziehen
> ...



Sign!
Sowas in der Art hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich den von dir zitierten Beitrag gelesen habe.

Zur News: 
Freut mich. Und sowas aus Mannheim. Hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten. Allerdings wird dieser Spaß mit Sicherheit in kürzester Zeit in der nächsten Kammer und/oder der nächst höheren Instanz weiterverhandelt bis Apple das gewünschte Resultat gekauft erreicht hat.


----------



## The_GTS (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Was würde dazu jz Charaktern Niko Bellic aus GTA 4 dazu sagen? "What the ****?"

Auf jeden fall wird dat gut für Apple enden. Etwas erfinden kann jeder. Geld Regiert ja die Welt.


----------



## bulldozer (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

geil.


----------



## Dynamitarde (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Langsam sollten sich alle Firmen mal an einen runden Tisch setzen!


----------



## m-o-m-o (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Ob Apple mit der Argumentation "Das sind wir gar nicht, das macht unsere GmbH in Deutschland!" lange weiterkommt? Damit wären doch Hersteller von Plagiaten Tür und Tor geöffnet.
("Wir importieren nur die Ware, hergestellt wird sie von unserem Mutterkonzern XY, der in China sitzt.")


----------



## m-o-m-o (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Joa, Motorola geht den Bach runter, weil die Mobilfunksparte zu Google gehört. Dann bring mal Google zu Fall, das schafft nicht mal Apple.
(Wieso diskutiere ich eigentlich mit einem Fanboy? Ich verstoße gerade gegen meine Policy #1...)

Ich weiß ja nicht wieso man sich mit einer Firma identifizieren muss. Die können sich von mir aus gegenseitig zerfleischen, aber beim nächsten Handykauf möchte ich nicht auf Konsoloiden Ramsch ala iPhone angewiesen sein.

BTW:
Hast du nicht gesagt, "ich bin raus"? Mein Kommentar dazu.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Troll-Posts + Antworten ausgeblendet.

*B2T*


----------



## The-GeForce (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Ich finds schade, dass dieses Urteil von so kurzer dauer sein wird.

Denn eines stimmt leider: Wenn Apple wirklich der Finger juckt, ist das schneller geregelt als der Prozess gegen Mister Kachelmann!


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Witzig das Apple sowas durch andere Firmen umgeht. Boah sind die Asozial. Meiner meinung nach ist das Urteil sowas von Verdient!


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Ich dachte, dass Apple alle Richter kauft, was sich Kleinbetriebe wie Samsung oder Google ja nicht leisten können. 

Das Versäumnisurteil haben sie nur bekommen, weil sie vor Gericht nicht erschienen sind und nicht, weil sie verloren haben. Immerhin klagen Apple wegen Patenten, die ihnen auch gehören und nicht wegen welchen, die als Standard gelten und jedem zu fairen Bedingungen zugänglich gemacht werden sollen, oder wegen Chips, die bei jemand anderem gekauft wurden. 

PS: Ich hatte heute das Galaxy ACE in der Hand und konnte es mit dem 3G vergleichen. Sowas zählt ja schon als Plagiat.


----------



## Verminaard (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Immerhin klagen Apple wegen Patenten, die ihnen auch gehören und nicht wegen welchen, die als Standard gelten und jedem zu fairen Bedingungen zugänglich gemacht werden sollen, oder wegen Chips, die bei jemand anderem gekauft wurden.


 
Ist ein Wiederspruch in sich, wenn man die Patentklagen gegen die "Applegeschmacksmuster" einbezieht.

Ein zentraler Bildschirm mit runden Ecken....

Entwerder gelten die Regeln fuer alle, oder jeder macht das was er will. Dann bitte ohne Klagen und den ganzen Schwachsinn, der letztendlich auf unsere (wir die Kunden) Kosten ausgetragen wird.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Das Geschmacksmuster muss halt als Ganzes gesehen werden, denn wenn man nur die einzelnen Punkte betrachtet, wirkt es tatsächlich lächerlich und man könnte alles mit runden Ecken verklagen, z.B. den Big Mac. 

Es sollte damit nur verhindert werden, dass jemand anderes Produkte auf den Markt bringt, die vom Prinzip her gleich aussehen. Nicht jeder beschäftigt sich mit der Materie und der Standard Mediamarktkäufer greift dann halt zum billigeren Produkt, da das doch eh alles das Selbe ist. 

Dass es optisch auch ganz anders geht, hat ja Sony sehr schön gezeigt.


----------



## casper (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

glaubt ihr wirklich eine Firma mit so viel Geld lässt sich da flachsen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Meinst du jetzt Samsung, Google, oder Apple?


----------



## Verminaard (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Nailgun, da sind wir im Grunde einer Meinung, nur wenn halt Apple gegen Patente verstoesst, kann man jetzt nicht sagen, das diese Patente standatisiert werden muessten, weils eh jeder verwendet.
Das Zeugs hat auch irgendwann mal wer entwickelt, und das sich das durchgesetzt hat, zeit halt die Qualitaet davon. Ist nicht immer so.
Wenn Apple das nutzen will oder muss, um ein Produkt anbieten zu koennen, muss sich auch Apple an die Regeln halten.
Oder einen eigenen Standard entwickeln, was nicht wirklich realistisch ist.

Du hast oft genug betont, das Apple halt der Erste war, der sich etwas patentieren hat lassen.
Dann kannst du im Gegenzug aber nicht behaupten, das einige Sachen gar nicht patentierbar sein duerfen, weil es eh Standard ist und es jeder nutzen muessen darf, wegen fairer Bedingungen.
Man kann sich nicht nur die Rosinen rauspicken, man sollte auch das komplette Paket akzeptieren.

Und das Apple auch aus dieser Nummer rauskommt, spricht ja eh fuer sich.
Was nuetzen Urteile, wenn diese durch irgendwelche fadenscheinigen Gesetztesluecken umgangen werden koennen?

Im  Grunde genommen wird da wieder ein Justizsystem vorgefuehrt, und man haette sich die ganze Zeit sparen koennen.
Einfach Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Du hast mich falsch verstanden. 
Samsung hat natürlich das Recht, Kohle von Apple zu verlangen, aber die Patente bezüglich 3G sind bei gewissen Standardpatenten dabei, die jedem fair zur Verfügung gestellt werden müssen. Das ist vorgeschrieben und nicht von mir erfunden. Dass Samsung aber ein Verkaufsverbot für das 4S fordert, ist etwas lächerlich, da Apple seit Jahresanfang die 3G Chips bei Intel kauft und die haben die Technologie lizensieren lassen.

Samsung hätte aber auch etwas früher drauf kommen können, dass Apple 3G benutzt und nicht erst nach 4 Jahren. 

Mittlerweile ermittelt sogar die EU gegen Samsung, wegen den 3G Klagen.


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ermittelt sogar die EU gegen Samsung, wegen den 3G Klagen.


 
Ernsthaft? 

Aber was Apple abzieht ist auch witzlos, die Patentieren doch alles was nicht 3 auf den Bäumen ist und Verklagen dann die anderen Unternehmen nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Es haben sich doch alle untereinander verklagt, aber sowas steht nur deswegen nicht ständig in den News, weil man damit nicht so viele Klicks wie bei Apple bekommt.


----------



## Verminaard (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Naja Apple hat ja Samsung ganz schoen "ans Bein gepisst".
Erst beziehen die einige Bauteile von Samsung, die 2 haben also eine Partnerschaft.
Das Samsung dadurch auch einen Nutzen zieht liegt auf der Hand.
Nach und nach lockert aber Apple das Verhaeltniss zu Samsung, erwirken durch Klagen Verkaufsstops gegen den aktuell staerksten Konkurrenten (ob das stimmt weis ich nicht, behaupte ich mal ).
Ist auch verstaendnlich das Samsung hier jede Moeglichkeit nutzen will, um Apple das Leben schwer zu machen.

Ist von beiden Seiten nicht wirkich sauber gespielt.
Wer jetzt der Initiator von all dem ist, bleibt uns Normalusern wahrscheinlich eh auf ewig verschlossen, und wir koennen uns die Finger wund tippen bzw. den Mund fusselig reden, weil wir auch nur mit den Infos arbeiten koennen die irgendwo durchsickern bzw. offensichtlich sind.


Soll mir persoenlich auch egal sein. Ich brauch weder ein Tabletdings noch ein Smartphone.
Das Mobiltelefon, welches meinen Anspruechen genuegen muss, stellt ein ganz Anderer her.
Ich will telefonieren, und nicht mein Smartphone streicheln


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Samsung ist Apples größter Konkurrent und Apple ist Samsungs größter Kunde. 

Ich finde es halt verständlich, dass man, wenn man der Konkurrenz Schaden kann, es auch macht.


----------



## Verminaard (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Immerhin klagen Apple wegen Patenten, die ihnen auch gehören und nicht wegen welchen, die als Standard gelten und jedem *zu fairen Bedingungen *zugänglich gemacht werden sollen, oder wegen Chips, die bei jemand anderem gekauft wurden.





Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich finde es halt verständlich, dass man, wenn man der Konkurrenz Schaden kann, es auch macht.


 
Sorry wenn das etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist, aber du kannst nicht auf der einen Seite von fairen Bedingungen sprechen, auf der anderen Seite von schaedigen wos geht.

Entweder spielt man generell fair, oder bescheisst. Etwas dazwischen gibt es nicht imho.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Es ist aber schon ein Unterschied, ob man jetzt kopierfreudige Trittbrettfahrer verklagt, oder etwas wegen Teilen fordert, die man nicht mal selber produziert. 

Samsung kann ja ne Nachzahlung fordern, steht ihnen ja auch zu.


----------



## ViperZ (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Leandros schrieb:


> Aber was Apple abzieht ist auch witzlos, die Patentieren doch alles was nicht 3 auf den Bäumen ist und Verklagen dann die anderen Unternehmen nach Lust und Laune.


 
Ist das verboten? Sofern du was entwickelst ist es dein gutes Recht es patentieren zu lassen. Ob es jetzt bei "slide to unlock" oder die runden Ecken sinnvoll ist ist eine andere Frage. Aber das Recht haben sie und damit haben sie auch das Recht andere zu verklagen die das Patent brechen. So ist nunmal das Gesetz.
Moralisch gesehen ist das natürlich völliger Blödsinn. Aber welche Firma handelt moralisch korrekt? Es geht doch immer nur ums Geld. Und das kann man nicht leugnen.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es ist aber schon ein Unterschied, ob man jetzt kopierfreudige Trittbrettfahrer verklagt, oder etwas wegen Teilen fordert, die man nicht mal selber produziert.
> Samsung kann ja ne Nachzahlung fordern, steht ihnen ja auch zu.



Zudem hat Samsung in diesem Fall ja schon Lizenzgebühren vom Chip-Hersteller kassiert. Von daher besteht da kein Anspruch. Nicht zu vergessen das Thema "FRAND", was Samsung im Weg steht, und was viele hier wohl noch nie gehört haben

Fair, reasonable, and non-discriminatory terms - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.computerwoche.de/management/compliance-recht/2499377/


----------



## TacTic (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass Apple alle Richter kauft, was sich Kleinbetriebe wie Samsung oder Google ja nicht leisten können.
> 
> Das Versäumnisurteil haben sie nur bekommen, weil sie vor Gericht nicht erschienen sind und nicht, weil sie verloren haben.


 
Was du heute wieder für nen Müll von dir loslässt...  unglaublich.
Was sollen die ersten 2 Sätze mir sagen?  Im ersten willst du uns anhand des Urteils zeigen, dass die Richter nicht gekauft sind, und im 2ten Satz erzählst uns dann dass sie das Urteil nur bekommen haben, weil sie nicht erschienen sind. Entscheide dich mal...
Ich denke nicht dass die Richter ne andere Möglichkeit gehabt haben, als gegen Apple zu entscheiden, wenn diese nichtmal erscheinen. Das sagt mal gar nichts über deren Befangenheit aus.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Immerhin klagen Apple wegen Patenten, die ihnen auch gehören und nicht wegen welchen, die als Standard gelten und jedem zu fairen Bedingungen zugänglich gemacht werden sollen, oder wegen Chips, die bei jemand anderem gekauft wurden.


 
Achso und die 3G Patente gehören Samsung also nicht? Wem gehören sie denn?
Und dass die Patente jedem zu fairen Bedingungen zugänglich gemacht werden sollen, kann gut sein, aber ich denke die Natur hat so grundsätzliche Formen wie das Rechteck auch hervorgebracht um sie jedem zugänglich zu machen. 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es ist aber schon ein Unterschied, ob man jetzt kopierfreudige Trittbrettfahrer verklagt, oder etwas wegen Teilen fordert, die man nicht mal selber produziert.
> 
> Samsung kann ja ne Nachzahlung fordern, steht ihnen ja auch zu.



Achso, Apple darf Verkaufsstops fordern und alle anderen dürfen nur Geld fordern, was Apple im Endeffekt eh nicht juckt, da sie davon genug haben? Interessant.
Abgesehen davon, erklär uns mal was das damit zu tun wer die Dinger produziert? Es geht um die Technologie und wer sie entwickelt hat...
Was auch interessant ist, ist wen du hier als kopierfreudige Trittbrettfahrer bezeichnest.
Darf ich mal erwähnen:
Slide-to-Unlock Patent, wurde 1 Jahr vor Apples Patentanmeldung bereits live auf nem Handy vorgeführt.
Das Design des Ipads, wurde vor 20 Jahren schon in SciFi Filmen gezeigt und 1 Jahr vor Release schon von Samsung als digitaler Bilderrahmen gezeigt.
Für ihre 3G Handys, haben sie sich gemütlich bei Samsung bedient ohne Lizenzen zu zahlen.
NotificationCenter, knallhart geklaut.
Ich könnte hier noch ein paar Punkte aufzählen, aber schau selbst:
Acht von Zehn iOS 5 Features sind geklaut *Update* » Netbooknews - Mobile Computing Blog


----------



## Stroiner (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich den Text nicht vollkommen verstehe (Also den Original Artikel).
Die Waren werden von der Apple GmbH Deutschland vertrieben.
Aber Apple Inc. hat nun ein Verkaufsverbot in Deutschland.
Also darf die Apple GmbH fröhlich weiterverkaufen?
Oder gilt das für sie mit, wenn das Mutterunternehmen angeklagt worden ist?


----------



## TacTic (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Apple Deutschland GmbH darf munter weiter verkaufen


----------



## Iceananas (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ermittelt sogar die EU gegen Samsung, wegen den 3G Klagen.



Wenn schon, dann bitte richtig. EU ermittelt gegen beide wegen ihrer Streitereien. 
Außerdem hat Samsung vorher nicht geklagt, weil Samsung selbst die Chips geliefert hat 



Stroiner schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich den Text nicht vollkommen verstehe (Also den Original Artikel).
> Die Waren werden von der Apple GmbH Deutschland vertrieben.
> Aber Apple Inc. hat nun ein Verkaufsverbot in Deutschland.
> Also darf die Apple GmbH fröhlich weiterverkaufen?
> Oder gilt das für sie mit, wenn das Mutterunternehmen angeklagt worden ist?


 
Apple Gmbh darf verkaufen, allerdings wird denen der Nachschub von Apple Inc. verboten. Außerdem darf die Apple Webseite auch nichts mehr verkaufen (was sie aber immer noch tut).


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

@TacTic
Den ersten Satz habe ich geschrieben, weil ja viele der Meinung sind, dass Apple alle Richter kauft, oder nur unfähige erwischt, wenn sie vor Gericht gewinnen, da sie ja so viel Kohle haben. Das trifft auch auf Samsung und Google zu, also wollte ich damit wieder mal aufzeigen, wie lächerlich manche Aussagen von den Hatern hier sind. 

Der zweite Satz war nur, weil sich hier manche so aufführen, als wäre das ein finales Urteil, was es nunmal nicht ist. 

Samsung hat natürlich die 3G Patente, aber Apple kauft seit Jahresanfang die Chips bei Intel und die haben die Technik lizensieren lassen, also kann Samsung wohl kaum wegen Patenten klagen, die nicht verletzt werden, außer was halt davor war und dafür können sie ne finanzielle Entschädigung fordern, aber kein Verkaufsverbot fürs 4S. 
Außerdem hätten sie nicht erst nach 4 Jahren drauf kommen müssen. 

Ein Trittbrettfahrer ist man dann, wenn man etwas das gut läuft ausnützt, ohne selbst großartig was zu entwickeln und damit meine ich jetzt keine technischen Details, sondern die Optik von den Geräten. 
Für viele Leute, die sich nicht mit solchen Sachen beschäftigen, ist das alles das Selbe. 
Ich hatte gestern das Galaxy ACE in der Hand und konnte es direkt mit dem 3G vergleichen und sowas zählt als Plagiat. 

Den "Slide to Unlock" Button hat Apple nunmal erfunden und nur weil das zu allgemein formulierte Patent bei uns nicht durch geht, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht so ist. 
Übrigens ist es egal, was wer irgendwann mal in irgendeiner Form schon mal gezeigt hat, wenn er kein Patent drauf hat.
Vor allem dann, wenn es wirtschaftlich keine Rolle spielt, oder wo waren denn Tablets und Smartphones bevor Apple sie in der heutigen Form raus gebracht hat?
Richtig, in SciFi Filmen und Serien, denn für die verfügbaren Teile hat sich kaum wer interessiert. 

Samsung hat ja beim Nexus gesagt, dass sie extra darauf aufgepasst haben, keine Apple Patente zu verletzten, womit sie zumindest zugeben, dass sie zuvor nicht so darauf geachtet haben. Immerhin mal ein Anfang. 

Eric Schmidt hat Steve Jobs Geld angeboten, weil er die Idee für Android bei ihm geklaut hat, aber Jobs hat das abgelehnt. Google und Apple hatten ja am Anfang gemeinsam am ersten iPhone gearbeitet. 
Dass man da etwas klagefreudig wird, sollte man eigentlich schon verstehen.


----------



## DaStash (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Den "Slide to Unlock" Button hat Apple nunmal erfunden und nur weil das zu allgemein formulierte Patent bei uns nicht durch geht, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht so ist.


 Nailgung, jetzt enttäuscht du mich aber. Dabei waren wir uns sogar schon einig das dem nicht so ist, was ja auch durch ein Gerichtsurteil bestätigt wurde und leicht im Internet nachrecherchiert werden kann. 


> Übrigens ist es egal, was wer irgendwann mal in irgendeiner Form schon mal gezeigt hat, wenn er kein Patent drauf hat.


 Das spielt sehr wohl eine Rolle, denn Voraussetzung für ein Patent ist es unter anderem, dass es neuartig und innovativ ist und nicht vorab schon existiert hat, siehe dazu auch die Begründung für die Ablehung der "Slide to unlock" Klage von Apple. 


> Samsung hat ja beim Nexus gesagt, dass sie extra darauf aufgepasst haben, keine Apple Patente zu verletzten, womit sie zumindest zugeben, dass sie zuvor nicht so darauf geachtet haben. Immerhin mal ein Anfang.


 Das ist deine Interpretation, mehr nicht. 


> Eric Schmidt hat Steve Jobs Geld angeboten, weil er die Idee für Android bei ihm geklaut hat, aber Jobs hat das abgelehnt. Google und Apple hatten ja am Anfang gemeinsam am ersten iPhone gearbeitet.
> Dass man da etwas klagefreudig wird, sollte man eigentlich schon verstehen.


Ach Nailgun, ich hätte ja nicht gedacht das du so anfällig für Propaganda bist. Faktisch wurde hier nur ein Marktbedarf gedeckt(siehe dazu die Statistiken Android vor iOS), wo man wohl kaum von klauen reden kann. Wäre dem so könnte ja Apple diesbezüglich Klage gegen Android/Google einreichen. Da dem aber nicht so ist kann man daraus schlussfolgern, dass sie "selber" keine Aussicht auf Erfolg sehen, denn ansonsten würden sie ja, wie die Vergangenheit ja so oft gezeigt haben, losklagen. 

Übrigens, hast du das schon gelesen?
Smartphonemarkt: Apples iPhone hat keine Chance gegen Samsung-Smartphones - Golem.de

In diesem Sinne einen schönen Abend noch. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Welches Gerichtsurteil bestätigt denn bitte, dass Apple den Slide to Unlock Button nicht erfunden hat?
Das Patent ging bei uns nicht durch, weil es zu allgemein war und weil es beim Neonode in einer primitiven Form schon verwendet wurde, aber den Button hatte es nicht. 

Doch, es ist egal, wenn es für eine Sache kein Patent gibt, denn dann kann man es verwenden. 

PS: Ich hab schon ein paar mal gesagt, dass ich mich freue, dass sich Android so gut verkauft.


----------



## PixelSign (7. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

sehr interessant das es sich hier um ein versäumnisurteil handelt. entweder ist das apple ziemlich egal oder man will keine schlafenden hunde wecken 



DaStash schrieb:


> Smartphonemarkt:  Apples iPhone hat keine Chance gegen Samsung-Smartphones -  Golem.de



ist das eine weltweite marktübersicht? ich hab bisher ein einziges s2 in freier wildbahn gesehen aber dafür hunderte von iphones (4/4s). aber wahrscheinlich wird sich das samsung gerade im asiatischen bereich wie geschnitten brot verkaufen.


----------



## DaStash (7. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Welches Gerichtsurteil bestätigt denn bitte, dass Apple den Slide to Unlock Button nicht erfunden hat?
> Das Patent ging bei uns nicht durch, weil es zu allgemein war und weil es beim Neonode in einer primitiven Form schon verwendet wurde, aber den Button hatte es nicht.


 Es ging um die Unlock-Geste und die gab es bekannter Maßen schon. Rellativ eindeutig der Sachverhalt. 


> Doch, es ist egal, wenn es für eine Sache kein Patent gibt, denn dann kann man es verwenden.


 Dem ist aber nicht grundsätzlich so, siehe Gerichtsurteilsbegründung. 


> PS: Ich hab schon ein paar mal gesagt, dass ich mich freue, dass sich Android so gut verkauft.


Ich weiß, deshalb hab ich es ja auch gepostet. 



PixelSign schrieb:


> ist das eine weltweite marktübersicht? ich hab bisher ein einziges s2 in freier wildbahn gesehen aber dafür hunderte von iphones (4/4s). aber wahrscheinlich wird sich das samsung gerade im asiatischen bereich wie geschnitten brot verkaufen.


Siehe Quelle. Weltweit. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Und trotzdem hat Apple den Unlock Button erfunden und ich hab auch nichts anderes behauptet. 

Doch, grundsätzlich darf man etwas, auf das es kein Patent gibt, auch verwenden.


----------



## Betschi (7. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

@Pixel Sign Ich möchte ja nicht wissen, in welchenm Kaff du wohnst, wenn du bisher ein einziges S2 gesehen hast In meiner Umgebung haben sie schon die Weltherrschaft an sich gerissen


----------



## DaStash (7. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Und trotzdem hat Apple den Unlock Button erfunden und ich hab auch nichts anderes behauptet.
> 
> Doch, grundsätzlich darf man etwas, auf das es kein Patent gibt, auch verwenden.


Woahhhhh, mit wird schwindelig. Wir drehen uns schon wieder im Kreis.... 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Dann versuch nicht mich zu korrigieren, wenn ich recht habe.


----------



## pibels94 (7. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

manmanman ist das wieder ein Theater hier  

am Ende bleibt das Urteil doch reine Formsache, ohne ernste Konsequenzen für Apple. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist: wayne.

Die großen Hersteller (Apple, Samsung, Google..) sollten sich endlich mal zusammen setzen und ihre Resourcen nicht für Anwälte in den Sand setzen


----------



## McClaine (7. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Woahhhhh, mit wird schwindelig. Wir drehen uns schon wieder im Kreis....
> 
> MfG


 
Mit ihm dreht man sich immer im Kreis, deshalb hab ich ja aufgehört zu argumentieren. Als ob man mit dem Flatscreen redet...

Pibels du sagst es, anstatt endlich mal mit diesem Blödsinn aufzuhören kommt immer und immer wieder was nach...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (7. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Immerhin klagen Apple wegen Patenten, die ihnen auch gehören und nicht wegen welchen, die als Standard gelten und jedem zu fairen Bedingungen zugänglich gemacht werden sollen...


 
Aha und warum hat Apple da jetzt ein Patent angemeldet wo es um das entsperren der Handys mit einer slide-Bewegung geht? Das wurde klar schon vor Apple verwendet und da geht es auch nicht darum, Apple hat es zuerst patentiert. Da kann ich auch das durchlaufen des Wassers in einer Kaffeemaschiene patentieren, nur weil es noch niemand patentiert hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Dass in den USA das allgemein formulierte Patent durch gegangen ist, ist nicht die Schuld von Apple, aber die Idee für das Patent finde ich schon genial. 
Der Button ist auf jeden Fall von ihnen. 

Du kannst dir allerdings patentieren lassen, wie Wasser durch eine Kaffeemaschine läuft.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Was ist daran genial? Das eine funktion die sowas von sinnfrei ist, dass apple sicher schon bald das winken auf der straße patentieren lassen wird.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Auch wenn manche hier anderer Meinung sind, es freut sich keiner über Konkurrenz und wenn man ein Patent durch bringt, mit dem man der gesamten Konkurrenz schaden kann, ist das nunmal genial, auch wenn es für manche unfair, bzw. lächerlich aussieht.


----------



## DaStash (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Doch, grundsätzlich darf man etwas, auf das es kein Patent gibt, auch verwenden.


Darf man nicht. Das entscheidende Kriterium ist dabei die "Neuheit". Gab es bereits jene technische Umsetzung und wurde Sie schon präsentiert, liegt eben der Anspruch beim "Ersterfinder". Dieser Passus ist auch die Grundlage dafür das die Slide to Unlock "Geste" von Apple nicht anerkannt wurde.

Hier ein Auszug:
Eine Erfindung gilt als neu, wenn sie nicht zum Stand der Technik gehört. Der Stand der Technik umfaßt alle Kenntnisse, *die vor dem für den Zeitrang der Anmeldung* maßgeblichen Tag *durch schriftliche oder mündliche Beschreibung*, *durch Benutzung oder in sonstiger Weise der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht worden sind*.

Quelle


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Anscheinend hast du die Aussage nicht verstanden. 

Ich kann für ein Produkt alles verwenden, auf das es kein Patent gibt, da ich niemanden fragen muss. 
Etwas patentieren zu lassen, ist etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## DaStash (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du die Aussage nicht verstanden.
> 
> Ich kann für ein Produkt alles verwenden, auf das es kein Patent gibt, da ich niemanden fragen muss.
> Etwas patentieren zu lassen, ist etwas ganz anderes.


Ne Nailgung, die Ausgangssituation für das Gespräch war exakt folgende Bemerkung von Dir.


			
				Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens ist es egal, was wer irgendwann mal in irgendeiner Form schon mal gezeigt hat, wenn er kein Patent drauf hat.


Und genau das stimmt eben nicht, wie ich anfangs angemerkt hatte. Die Begründung dafür kannst du ja meinem letztem Post entnehmen. 

MFG


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Ja und mit dieser Aussage habe ich gemeint, dass man alles, worauf es kein Patent gibt, auch ohne Probleme verwenden kann, da es ja kein Patent drauf gibt. 

Ich weiß nicht, was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist, da ja alles notwendige da steht.


----------



## DaStash (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja und mit dieser Aussage habe ich gemeint, dass man alles, worauf es kein Patent gibt, auch ohne Probleme verwenden kann, da es ja kein Patent drauf gibt.


Das steht da aber nicht. 



> Den "Slide to Unlock" Button hat Apple nunmal erfunden und nur weil das zu allgemein formulierte Patent bei uns nicht durch geht, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht so ist.
> Übrigens ist es egal, was wer irgendwann mal in irgendeiner Form schon mal gezeigt hat, wenn er kein Patent drauf hat.


Es ist völlig irrelevant ob Apple jetzt nun "den Button" erfunden hat oder nicht. Relevant ist das was im Patent beschrieben steht und anhand der Beschreibung muss man feststellen und hat ja ein Gericht ja auch festgestellt, dass eben die "Neuheit" des Patentes, auf Grund einer bereits existierenden Technik, nicht gegeben war und genau deshalb ist es, so wie du es hier beschreibst, eben nicht egal, "wer irgendwann mal in irgendeiner Form das schon einmal gezeigt hat, wenn er kein Patent darauf hat". 

Ich habe fertig! 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Im ersten Teil steht, dass Apple den Button erfunden hat, was nunmal so ist, dann steht, dass das Patent zu allgemein formuliert ist, was ebenfalls stimmt und dann steht, dass man alles verwenden kann, wenn es kein Patent drauf gibt, was auch richtig ist. 

Hätten sie sich nur den Button patentieren lassen, wäre das kein Problem gewesen. 

Ich weiß nicht, wieso du das zwanghafte Bedürfnis hast, mich zu kritisieren, obwohl ich recht habe.


----------



## DaStash (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Ich kritisiere Dich nicht. Ich stelle nur etwas richtig was du falsch dargestellt hast, siehe den genauen Kommentarverlauf. 
Jetzt hab dich nicht so Nailgun, man kann ja nicht "immer Recht" haben. 

Over and out...

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Ich habe meine Aussage jetzt ein paar mal erklärt und du hast mich nicht berichtigt.


----------



## DaStash (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Aussage jetzt ein paar mal erklärt und du hast mich nicht berichtigt.


Joa, so könnte man das auch sehen. Ich habe Dir dazu verholfen dich selbst zu berichtigen, durch Einsicht.... 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Ich habe mich nur "verständlicher" ausgedrückt. 

Wurde das Urteil eigentlich schon erweitert, damit Apple die Geräte aus dem Ausland importieren muss?


----------



## TacTic (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Zum Thema Apple Patente. ^^

Say the magic word: Apple sues David Copperfield | Scoopertino


----------



## spionkaese (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



TacTic schrieb:


> Zum Thema Apple Patente. ^^
> 
> Say the magic word: Apple sues David Copperfield | Scoopertino


----------



## kmf (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Das ist doch nur ein Versäumnisurteil. Und daraus entsteht hier eine Diskussion über Patentstreitigkeiten.


----------



## RuXeR (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Tja, blöd nur, dass Apple Inc. kein eintiges Iphone, Ipad oder ähnliches in Deutschland verkauft...


----------



## Franzl (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

haha der copperfield artikel !!! XDDDDDDD

made my day !!!!!!


----------



## DaStash (8. November 2011)

mcdo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, blöd nur, dass Apple Inc. kein eintiges Iphone, Ipad oder ähnliches in Deutschland verkauft...


Die liefern aber an die apple gmbh, welche hier in Deutschland verkauft. 

MfG


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



TacTic schrieb:


> Ich denke schon dass es ein finales Urteil ist, wenn sich Apple Inc. nichtmal dazu herablässt sich zu verteidigen...
> Und ich wage mal zu behaupten dass Apple mehr als doppelt soviel Geld für Anwälte ausgibt wie jeder andere Handy Hersteller.
> 
> edit:
> ...


 
Laut eines mir bekannten Anwaltes ist die Apple GMBH nicht unabhängig von Apple inc. und wäre deshalb auch betroffen. Die Apple GMBH darf ja auch nur verkaufen was Apple.inc ihnen liefert. Weiterer Hinweis: die deutsche Webseite von Apple ist nicht Apple.de, sondern Apple.com/de...



TacTic schrieb:


> Zum Thema Apple Patente. ^^
> 
> Say the magic word: Apple sues David Copperfield | Scoopertino



ROFL

Aber mal im ernst: als ich die news zuerst sah war mir überhaupt nicht in den Sinn gekommen, dass es ein fake sein könnte, ein deutliches Zeichen dass Apple es übertreibt mit dieser Art von Anklagen


----------



## TacTic (10. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Schau dir mal die Comments an..

Der Witz ist, dass viele denken der Artikel sei real.
Das sollte Apple ernsthaft zu denken geben. Oder vielleicht dem Patentamt. ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*

Manche glauben auch alles was als News bezeichnet wird.


----------



## Lolm@n (11. November 2011)

*AW: iPhone Verkaufsverbot für die BRD für Apple Inc.*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Meinung:
> Ich persöhnlich mag Apple nicht und werde mir nie ein iPhone kaufen.
> Schon allein die Formatvielfalt und der SD-Kartenslot sind Killerargumente für mich. (Also die von Android-Modellen...)
> Aber trotzdem will ich nicht, dass dieses nicht mehr verkauft werden darf.
> ...


 
Immerhin jemand der Sachlich bleiben kann.

Nur weil alle Klagen und hier und da mal eine Klage an die Öffentlichkeit kommt sollten Menschen die nicht die ganze Geschichte kennen (ich zähl mich auch dazu) nicht wie Möchtegernanwälte mitreden...

Kiddieformum FTW  (zum Teil könnte man meinen man habe sich auf Kindergarten.de verirrt ^^)


----------

